# Savage Garden



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

hey are an old 90s band with catchy mainstream pop music
i totally forgot about them until recently & i have to admit, their songs are really good
particularly "i want you" & "crash & burn"


----------



## DavidQuinn (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't heard them in years, I actually went to see Darren Hayes in concert in Belfast.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

golden oldie for sure good call


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I love that song. I must dig out my cd's and put them in the car


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

They've done some great stuff, bit of a guilty pleasure. Affirmation is a brilliant track


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I'm more focused towards rock/metal but savage garden always find a place into my Cd changer! Saw them live and they were fantastic.........:thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Crash and burn has a lot of meaning to me and every now and then play it more than I should.


----------

